# Archery Goose Hunting



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I want to try this so badly. 

I have never watefowled ever...


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Had a blast and I can't wait to go again.
This time I'm bring a thermos. lol!!!
Thanks Ron.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Had the boys over Sat/Sun to have a try at archery goose hunting.
It was really windy and although we did not get anything (this time) we are planning on giving it another go soon.
Here are some pictures...


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Great pics rdneckhillbilly! And thanks for having us all up there! Daisyduke even picked us all up breakfast! Great times and top notch friends! Thanks guys! Can't wait to get out there again!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

cool boys how can ya shoot with a friggin cell phone in ur hand though


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> cool boys how can ya shoot with a friggin cell phone in ur hand though


You can't. But if we hear them coming in, I just slip it in the outside chest pocket of my jacket. Not like I've got it on me the whole time. Just nice to have to snap quick pics/video of the action.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

sure leave out the picture of me freezing to death,we need more wood !


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> cool boys how can ya shoot with a friggin cell phone in ur hand though


In his defense I took the pic before legal shooting time. 
Ted...you think that's bad? Check out this guy we found in the corn.
He was a wittle bit cold and needed to start a fire. 










You asked for a picture Doug!:wink:
Strange that no geese came around. 
I thought they flew into the fire light?
Oh no...wait! That's moths.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

If you wanted popcorn I would have brought you some Doug.Burning corn husks really stinks you know.
Maybe a Heater Body Suit is needed? lol!!! A child of the corn.
Great picture.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Ya bunch of ********... I'm proud of ya lol!


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

see try and make popcorn for the fellows and see what i get..the corn smell sure brought in the ducks though. it was awesome to see thousands of ducks all morning,very ,very enjoying


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

p.s it wasnt the fire scaring the geese,i sill cant hear from that load noise jbooter was doing,it sounded like one of those horns at a drunken soccer game


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

On Sunday I remembered to bring my duck call.
Can't wait to get out again.


----------

